

Ask HN: How much will I get for selling this site? - gkumartvm

The site makes a avg monthly google ad revenue of around 2k USD. The age is 4 years.
Google page ranking of 2
Alexa ranking avg 22k
======
davidpaulkrug
Depending on the niche it should get 20k to 40k. This is from my experience
selling sites over the last 10 years or so. If you want to send me the details
of the site davidpaulkrug@gmail.com I'd be willing to take a look and pass it
onto my list of buyers.

~~~
gkumartvm
hi, The niche is indian movie,celebrity gallery. We are looking > 100k

~~~
davidpaulkrug
Not gonna happen sorry. Need a lot more revenue to get anywhere near 100k.
Disclaimer: I founded a celebrity gossip site: PopCrunch.com

~~~
gkumartvm
With the current revenue, how much can I get ?

------
sideproject
You could always try selling it at
[http://sideprojectors.com](http://sideprojectors.com) \- more than happy to
help you out for spreading the word.

